# Would these sell?



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I can make brooder bottle caps cheap, but I would be using caps off of actual coke bottles (which I can get tons of). The bottle caps would be thoroughly cleaned and sanitized.

Pictured is a brooder bottle cap I bought and a homemade cap.

I was thinking of $1.50 each or $1.25 each for several, like maybe 4 for $5. (they retail at the poultry supply places for about $3 each).

What do you think? 

(No I don't have any for sale yet. I don't want to make a bunch until I know people will buy them).


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

This is actually how I make mine and I just hang the soda bottles upside down ( I cut the bottoms off the bottle ) so I can just walk by and pour water in the bottles. I use that for the older chickens but I still use the little waterers for my chicks. That being said I would buy some cause I can no longer find the nipples and I have around 50 chicks that will be on the outside pen very soon.


Current flock: 111


----------

